# When I think of you guys...



## mcgooglian

DayLightSun said:


> Your a sneaky one. :tongue:


That I am and proud of it.:tongue:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Shadow said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> He even looks like him!


lol.. I aint that scrawny lad.. :laughing:

Now calm down Robert.. :tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée

McGooglian 










Ookami:










Daylightsun:


----------



## Trope

A Rube Goldberg mechanical hat. Friggin' sweet.


----------



## DayLightSun

Silhouette tree 








Wolf:








Lance:


----------



## mcgooglian

Yay, Sillytree looks like me.:tongue:


----------



## Spooky

NephilimAzrael said:


> lol.. I aint that scrawny lad.. :laughing:
> 
> Now calm down Robert.. :tongue:


I'm not talking about his weight or his hair, but you do share some facial similarities.

"In death, a member of project mayhem has a name. ...His name is Robert Paulson!"


----------



## εmptε

* It's so easy to do mine so far. All you have to do is a Wolf or something silly 

Thank's Guys. I'll do one in a moment.
*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Haha, that's just what I was thinkin'. How ironic :crazy:.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Ookami said:


> * It's so easy to do mine so far. All you have to do is a Wolf or something silly
> 
> Thank's Guys. I'll do one in a moment.
> *


Well yeah, but wolf-like animals represent you well. I searched sly and trickster on deviantART and that was my favorite one that came up for you.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Ungelwiante









Nocturne









snail









DayLightsun









JimmyCodes









Shilouettetree









Java_monkey









@Res:
Bleeding heart of good causes and great posts..
So why Jason?

Ookami


----------



## Ćerulean

"So why Jason?"

A culmination of your avatars often portray this dark, horror feel to them. At first thought, the character _Death_ of Family Guy came to mind for whatever reason. Maybe I should implement that instead. Oh well. 

You seem like you have a good head on your shoulders and know what you want, and will go to whatever means necessary to getting to where you want. NOW, I will try to make that analogy to Jason, but I'm afraid you'll hunt me down if I do. Friday the 13th is my favorite horror film, so maybe we can watch it together while you sharpen your machete in the background.


----------



## εmptε

*D: I didn't know I had an account to upgrade *


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Res said:


> "So why Jason?"
> 
> A culmination of your avatars often portray this dark, horror feel to them. At first thought, the character _Death_ of Family Guy came to mind for whatever reason. Maybe I should implemented that instead. Oh well.
> 
> You seem like you have a good head on your shoulders and know what you want, and will go to whatever means necessary to getting to where you want. NOW, I will try to make that analogy to Jason, but I'm afraid you'll hunt me down if I do. Friday the 13th is my favorite horror film, so maybe we can watch it together while you sharpen your machete in the background.


Machete sir? How very dare you.. Nothing quite so grotesque..

Enjoy your drink.. I enjoyed making it:


----------



## DayLightSun

Ookami said:


> *D: I didn't know I had an account to upgrade *


 I was like OH come on! :crying:


----------



## Ćerulean

NephilimAzrael said:


> Machete sir? How very dare you.. Nothing quite so grotesque..
> 
> Enjoy your drink.. I enjoyed making it:


It's cool you're bringing Kool-Aid back, I was wondering what happened to that stuff.

Ah. Friends till the end. How bout a toast?

*dies*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Neph:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Res said:


> It's cool you're bringing Kool-Aid back, I was wondering what happened to that stuff.
> 
> Ah. Friends till the end. How bout a toast?
> 
> *dies*


----------



## εmptε

[1:30:54 AM] daylightsun1: post 85
[1:30:56 AM] daylightsun1: http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/3325-when-i-think-you-guys-9.html
[1:32:08 AM] William:  Why do I look like a mix between a Power Ranger, Martial Artist, and a Badass.

*Must be Power Ranger's Ninja Storm D:*


----------



## Ćerulean

NephilimAzrael said:


>


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Res said:


> YouTube - Family Guy - Kool Aid Guy


----------



## DayLightSun

ArenaHomme








Closet Extrovert








Rosa








Zaria


----------



## Ungweliante

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ungelwiante


I just missed you in IRC!

Lovely pic, though. She seems sad and the guy is reassuring him. The coffee cup makes an impression of her enjoying home-life. I think I'm going to watch the Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind today - I have never seen it and the pic inspired me :happy:


----------



## Linesky

Ungweliante said:


> You described Roland quite as well as the picture :happy:


That's because... "CuriousLittleFriend" is the name of the file.


----------



## Linesky

NephilimAzrael said:


>


Hahahah

-Aaw Res-

Btw, some of the pictures here are quite surprising, hot, aesthetic,... Nice.


----------



## Sidewinder

Res said:


> That's what I said =D
> 
> I did a few google searches but it gave me boring pictures. I actually did research on finding the right picture. I'd be abandoning my INFJ persona if I didn't :dry:
> 
> I did that for everyone. It became a game of which picture is more visually appealing than the other until I just had to sit myself down and pic one.
> 
> Are you going to come up with a list, even if not so exhaustive?


You've done an awesome job! I can see the thought you've put into it. :happy:

I might try a list myself when I get home from work tonight. I'm still pretty new and don't know everyone too well, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## starri

slowriot said:


> im offended


You didn't like the DJ i picked for you?



skyline said:


> Wow, how did you come up with that?


sky, lines, colors, umbrellas..
The colors are somehow reminiscent of your av as well.
I still can't put a face on you.



DayLightSun said:


> Rosa


omg you can't be serious =(


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Ha ha! I like my pic...thanks! :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun

~Rosa said:


> omg you can't be serious =(


Why are you sad? I thought it was cute.



Closet Extrovert said:


> Ha ha! I like my pic...thanks! :laughing:


Glad you did.


----------



## starri

DayLightSun said:


> Why are you sad? I thought it was cute.


I was feigning offense at you calling me an ESFx =P
It is cute, thanks :happy:


----------



## Linesky

~Rosa said:


> sky, lines, colors, umbrellas..
> The colors are somehow reminiscent of your av as well.
> I still can't put a face on you.


hehe, I see  but why umbrellas? is my sky rainy?  

_OoOoh, can't put a face on mee! _ *sneaks*


----------



## Roland Khan

Nobody in particular, just when i think of ppl in general.



















this one's for the cafe


----------



## εmptε

*D: Friends? Seriously? I hate that show. roud:*


----------



## Sidewinder

Hey, Res. I found a few images that I think fit you and your personality. I guess this is a bit of an exercise in Ne for me. :happy: I might try doing this with others when I have a little more time.

Res:


----------



## εmptε

*My first goes to CJay3113:








*


----------



## DayLightSun

~Rosa said:


> I was feigning offense at you calling me an ESFx =P
> It is cute, thanks :happy:


Wow. I didn't see that one coming.
What makes it an SF instead of an NF?
Please clarify I am curious.:mellow:


----------



## WickedQueen

Roland787 said:


> this one's for the cafe



I don't see any hijabi woman in Friends. What about me? Am I not fit in here? :sad:


----------



## CJay3113

Res said:


> *DayLightSun*
> 
> 
> 
> *java_monkey*
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengbanghis Khan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bronwen
> 
> 
> 
> CJ3113
> 
> 
> 
> g0pHeR
> 
> 
> 
> *Trope v.2*


A bad ass cop? I'll take it.



Ookami said:


> *My first goes to CJay3113:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heh. Awesome. And very fitting.


----------



## TheMacs

Res









This is what comes to mind without knowing you in person...


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Roland787 said:


> Nobody in particular, just when i think of ppl in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's for the cafe


I like the one with the sheep...:tongue::laughing:


----------



## Roland Khan

Closet Extrovert said:


> I like the one with the sheep...:tongue::laughing:


 
lol yeah, thats what i think most of when thinking of people in general. a herd of sheeping holding up the traffic of progression.

not that thats what i think of anybody here, i cant really do the pics of individuals, theyd just be random and not have anything to actually do with the person, lol.


----------



## SummoningDark

I finally managed to come up with some pics for a couple of people ( in no particular order)...

*Shadow* (sorry couldn't resist):










*TreeBob:*











*Silhouetree:*










*Surreal Breakfast:
*










*vanWinchester:*


----------



## EyeInEffinPea

SummoningDark said:


> *Shadow* (sorry couldn't resist):


Resist not.

The Force is strong with you, Dark one.


----------



## Spooky

Damnit! My alter ego is posting again.

Can we PLEASE enable the Delete option once more? :dry:


----------



## TreeBob

EyeInEffinPea said:


> Resist not.
> 
> The Force is strong with you, Dark one.


That was actually a great one for Shadow and not even due to his name being Shadow. Sometimes he acts more ST then NF. Interesting...

oh and zombies.....:wink:


----------



## Spooky

TreeBob said:


> That was actually a great one for Shadow and not even due to his name being Shadow. Sometimes he acts more ST then NF. Interesting...


Really? I've never been told this.


----------



## TreeBob

Shadow said:


> Really? I've never been told this.


hehe now you have. I find our discussions fun, but not the normal ones I have with other INFP men. I'm not insulting you since I am ST so please don't misinterpret.


----------



## Spooky

TreeBob said:


> hehe now you have. I find our discussions fun, but not the normal ones I have with other INFP men. I'm not insulting you since I am ST so please don't misinterpret.


I think it's because my shadow is ESTJ and it tends to take over sometimes. But I've been feeling more INFP lately.


----------



## TreeBob

Shadow said:


> I think it's because my shadow is ESTJ and it tends to take over sometimes. But I've been feeling more INFP lately.


Yeah I can agree with you on that. I do go INF a lot (not on forums) at home. sometimes I just want to be alone. That is really odd for me too.


----------



## Spooky

TreeBob said:


> Yeah I can agree with you on that. I do go INF a lot (not on forums) at home. sometimes I just want to be alone. That is really odd for me too.


I'm always miserable when the shadow emerges. Usually, I'm angry, overly aggressive, critical, and short-tempered. I snapped on a guy at work last week. This dude is like 3 times my size. I was ready to start boxing; but I apologized to him later.

I had a conversation with Ungweliante a few days ago and that seemed to tame me. I've been happier and less defensive ever since. Thanks Ung!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

SummoningDark said:


> *Surreal Breakfast:
> *


Hey, thanks, I want that hat, I made one a month or so ago, but it's not really that good, I only made the crown btw

Here's a photo of it:










I may make a new one in the near future, I think I've figured out how to make the crown that sort of shape instead of just straight, but I don't want it as whacky looking as that mad hatter one :laughing:


----------



## Ungweliante

Shadow said:


> I'm always miserable when the shadow emerges. Usually, I'm angry, overly aggressive, critical, and short-tempered. I snapped on a guy at work last week. This dude is like 3 times my size. I was ready to start boxing; but I apologized to him later.
> 
> I had a conversation with Ungweliante a few days ago and that seemed to tame me. I've been happier and less defensive ever since. Thanks Ung!


You know, I can think of a few things where your wild side could be useful :wink:


----------



## Spooky

Ungweliante said:


> You know, I can think of a few things where your wild side could be useful :wink:


Bow Chicka Wow Wow!


----------



## Ćerulean

When I think of you guys, I think:

addle1618


Alysaria


*amberheadlights*


ape


babblingbrook


blueguardian


Deagalman


decided


EvilByte


Fat Bozo


HollyGoLightly


imru2


inebriated


intpfemme


----------



## Ćerulean

InvisibleJim


jochris


kdm1984


*Kevinaswell*


kngh990


Kokos


Lyonessian


Marino


Mikbert


mortablunt


Munchies


Ninja


----------



## Ćerulean

*Peace&Quiet*









Psilo


Selene


shanoxilt


Sheenster


Skewed


skycloud86


sooner


Stoic


Sunless


sunshine


thewindlistens


treesee


wolfstar


yara


Yellow bird




How do you perceive your fellow PersonalityCafe members? Post and exercise your good old fashion Ni.


----------



## skycloud86

Why do you see me as the picture you chose?


----------



## Ćerulean

skycloud86 said:


> Why do you see me as the picture you chose?


Mostly because I identify the "cloud" part in your name with the Final Fantasy character named Cloud. Bear in mind, a lot of the reasons why I chose a particular picture is purely intuition. Sometimes I can't fully explain why I think it suites you, it's often the first picture that pops in my head without a considerable degree of thought. But it varies from one to another. In your case, it was simply the name that got me going there. Feel free to apply your own psychoanalysis, since I won't always be able to detail exactly why I chose it for you.


----------



## skycloud86

Res said:


> Mostly because I identify the "cloud" part in your name with the Final Fantasy character named Cloud. Bear in mind, a lot of the reasons why I chose a particular picture is purely intuition. Sometimes I can't fully explain why I think it suites you, it's often the first picture that pops in my head without a considerable degree of thought. But it varies from one to another. In your case, it was simply the name that got me going there. Feel free to apply your own psychoanalysis, since I won't always be able to detail exactly why I chose it for you.


Sounds good. My username is just a random name plus the year of my birth, so it doesn't hodl any particular meaning behind it.


----------



## Scruffy

Interesting mind you have there, the pictures vary so much, what vivid interpretations!


----------

